# Internet Download Manager/Session Expired



## XCmarsh29X (Aug 27, 2012)

Cannot resume downloading the file:
filename
It's possible that the address of the file is not valid anymore or your session has expired.

IDM will open a web page in your browser where it captured this download. Please start the download of the same file from your browser again, and IDM will try to capture a new address or new session data to resume this download


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 27, 2012)

My advice is not to use a download manager if possible.


----------

